# Contemplating O gage layout...Need comments.



## Lynn D Bennett (Jul 27, 2013)

I am contemplating building a 7 ft x 9 ft O gage layout. I have designed it using the MTM Railware software using their RealTrax track. The question is: 

*Is there any reason I should NOT be using this track system? *

The program does not in its basic form allow you to choose anyone else’s track system.

*Should I consider the Lionel equivalent or some other track system? If so, what program for layout supports other choices of track systems?*

Some details are: a double loop with cross-overs for both directions and reversing tracks for both directions. There are only two single line spurs. There are ten switches. I intend to run a Lionel tin plate and some MTH modern trains, both freight and passenger. There is no intention of realism, just running trains, with little or no scenery or buildings.

The program says there are 105 items in my layout design. At over $1000 in track I don’t want to make a mistake buying the wrong track system.

*Who on the internet offers discounts on large purchases?* There is probably another couple of thousands of dollars in trains and DCS to buy after the track system is in and working.

My though was to use the DCS Commander as there will never be more than two trains on the layout at one time and probably only me running it. I do not plan any working accessories so control of them is not necessary. So I eliminated the DCS Remote Control System from consideration. 

*Was elimination of the DCS Remote Control System a good choice? If not why not?*

I am new to O gage but have a small HO trolley layout that is nearly done. The last O gage I had was when I was 12 years old and it was a Lionel. Some 60 years later nostalgia has taken over my judgement processes.

Thank you for any help.

LDBennett


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome to the site.
I will get the ball rolling.

I never had MTH track but others here will say that the switches are junk.
There are other track planning programs, I never used any.
DCS I never used either. 
I am not much help huh? 

I just wanted to ask if you ever heard of these,

GarGraves track, pricey but look more realistic and out perform other track.
GarGrave, http://www.gargraves.com/

Some don't like the GarGraves switches and say to use Ross switches with the GarGraves track.
Ross is not cheap either but the quality is there.
Ross, http://www.rossswitches.com/


Do you have room to expand in the future? If so you might want to take that into account in the beginning. 
It seems once you build the table you always want more. 
It is easier in the beginning to use all the space you can afford.

Wait, someone will come on to help you more after they have their coffee. :smokin:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

From what I can find the prices comparing GarGraves track and MTH are not that much different.

Nothing is cheap now a days.

I use old Lionel tube track. 
If I ever did it again it would be Gargraves for me.

One more thing I forgot to ask since you don't have anything yet, have you thought about an O gauge 2 rail system instead of 3 rail?
One thing you hear all the time is "how unrealistic" the third rail looks.


----------



## Lynn D Bennett (Jul 27, 2013)

*More details:*

There is no room to expand. This is the maximum size layout I can squeeze into the room. The room also contains a HO Trolley layout that has good scenery and detail. I understand the problem of building too little of a layout with no expansion plan as that is exactly what happened to my trolley layout. I eventually double the point to point distance the trolleys travel in my expansion done after the initial smaller layout was finished. I am still working on the expansion part but I am nearly finished. The O gage layout would be my next endeavor.

The O gage layout would be about running trains. It would include a Lionel DSC Tin Plate O gage passenger train (very similar to the first train I had when I was about 6 or 7 years old, some 65 years ago) and modern MTH freight and passenger trains. There will be no attempt at realism. I leave that to the HO trolley layout. I might place a few buildings around but this would really be a Toy Train layout. I would include the modern more scale MTH trains because they are neat and have all the sound and motion features (DCS). I have been watching the TV series "I Love Toy Trains" and decided I wanted a toy train layout too. For model railroading I have my HO Trolley layout.

I'll have to study the Gargraves track but if it is only more realistic and not snap together I might not have any interest in it. I do wonder about the Lionel track system (not the old tubular track!) and its switches and how Lionel compares to MTH for the track system, in general. The pricing seems to be about the same but without a computer layout program I would hesitate to go with Lionel. Anyone know of software that supports the Lionel FastTrac track system?

I am making the decision to do a O gage layout slowly and well researched to assure I get it right the first time. I was not so patient with the HO trolley layout and made some not so good decisions on it.

LDBennett


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

There is also RMT snap track, they say it is the same as the old Kline snap track.

There are some sales going on, not bad prices at all.

Check them out http://www.readymadetoys.com/

I have a bunch of rolling stock and locomotives from them.
I think they make a quality product though I never used the track and have asked here about it and can't really find anyone that has used it.

The prices are good.

When these people offer a new item wait a couple of weeks before purchasing.
They always have sales, I don't see why they just don't start at a lower price from the get go.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That was the track sale site,

Here is another for the track,
http://www.aristocraft.com/RMT-Super-Snap-Track_c_76.html

Not bad prices if you ask me.


----------



## Lynn D Bennett (Jul 27, 2013)

I did a cursory review of the Gargraves track system and it seems more realistic than the MTM RealTrax but.... That is not what I am after. I do not want another track building exercise. I like the interconnectivity of the MTH system because it uses solid rail track with spring loaded electrical connectors inside the track rather than tubular track with pins as connectors as does the old Lionel and the Gargraves tacks. I cannot speak to the reliablity of the MTH switches but they are very Toy Train like and that is fine.

I still would like info on the Lionel FasTrack system and info on a program to use it. I have been doing several layout plans on the software I have and have arrived at a layout that utilizes the space I have for maximum travel for the trains. it uses lot of different radius full and 1/2 curves, O-31, O-42, O-54, and O-72. It uses straight track of 3.5, 4.25, 5, and 10 inch. It uses 0-31, O-42, and O-72 switches. All of these are required to hook up the track and not just used for effect. Note the Gargraves does not support O-31 switches and without those I can not make my layout. only a software program for the lionel FasTrack will tell me if my layout is even feasible in their system. so I NEED that program. Does the full program (mine is the basic module) include support for the Lionel track? I'll have to research that as well, I guess.

I appreciate all the comments so far. Keep them coming and please offer criticism of my choices so I can reconsider them and not make an error of choice. Thanks.

LDBennett


----------



## Lynn D Bennett (Jul 27, 2013)

OK, I looked at several different track system including RTM and Lionel. Neither seemed to meet my needs. Both have limited switch selection and both use pins for connectivity. I did find that RR-Track Systems software has a program that supports Lionel FasTrack. Without buying the $79 program I can not be sure I can hookup their track into my configuration. I'll have to consider that. My layout is rather complex with over 100 pieces of track and switches took me hours using the program I have for RealTrax to find the right combo of track to get it to connect. I suspect I may not be able to implement it with the FasTrack system but I'll not know that without buying the program. I really don't like the pins for connectivity.

What I like about what I came up with for a layout is it is double track all the way around, has cross-overs for both directions to allow changing loops, basically fills the entire 7 x 9 area with usable track, has a reversing track for each direction, and has two spurs, one for a passenger station and the other for an industrial area. I can have one train running continuously on the outer loop and still run another one on the inner loop where I can also do a bit of parking and switching in spurs. I did investigate doing just a 4 x 8 layout but the run around the loops would be super short. I made the "too short track run" on the HO trolley layout (rectified with the expansion project) and I'll not do that again.

LDBennett


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you want "plug and run" track, you are limited to RealTrax, Fastrax, or perhaps the RMT Snap Track. All of these are simple to build a layout with.

Of the three, I'd personally choose Fastrack, simply because it's connectivity is better, the switches are very reliable, and there is a wide variety of sizes and track radius pieces available.

I had a brief brush a couple of times with RealTrax, and I was totally unimpressed. The conductivity between sections was poor and the contacts were easily damaged. The switches were about the most unreliable things currently sold!

I have no direct experience with RMT Super Snap Track, but the reports I see are generally favorable. It comes in very limited sizes right now, that's the one downside.

Obviously, if you want to spend more time on the trackwork, there are some better looking choices. If I were going that way, I'd go with Atlas track and Ross switches. The Atlas track has solid rails which are quieter and robust, and the Ross switches are pretty much the king of reliability.

As far as DCS, I'd really seriously look at the full DCS system. It's about $100 more than the DCS Commander, but the ability to remotely control with the hand held remote is really nice. Also, the full DCS system allows you to control conventional locomotives from the hand held remote as well, that's not available with the DCS Commander. Finally, the DCS Commander is really a DC system and has limited power handling capacity, and of course, a single channel.

I'd seriously consider a different track layout program if you're looking to spend upwards to $3000 on this layout!


----------



## Lynn D Bennett (Jul 27, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn:

We have a Xmas MTH RTR set with MTH RealTrax track and I did notice the contacts were easily damaged. I think I will buy the FasTrack program and see if my layout can be done with their track. The tubular track and pin connectors that I have used in the past were problematical for me but maybe the current version on Lionel FasTrack are better (??).

For only $100 more the remote hand control is worth reconsideration. Walk around control would certainly be handy and if I ever get any operating accessories at least I could expand the system to include them.

Thank you for your input. It is exactly what I was looking for. I do not want to make a mistake like I did with the HO trolley layout and get unreliable switches! I have never got all the Atlas switches to work totally right and I was warned before hand but chose not to listen (dumb!!).

LDBennett


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

As for layout design software, I think you'd like AnyRail. Its library includes a variety of different track manufacturers. The free version only lets you build layouts with up to 50 pieces of track. That should be sufficient for you to figure out if you like it enough to buy the complete version.

http://www.anyrail.com/

Another option is SCARM. It is free, and the developer visits this forum often for feedback and suggestions.

http://www.scarm.info/

There are several others as well, but those seem to be the ones people like the best.


----------



## Lynn D Bennett (Jul 27, 2013)

eljefe:

Thanks for the input but I just order the Lionel specific (FasTrack) RR-Track on CD/DVD before reading your post. Besides I need a CD/DVD as my old Windows laptop lost its ability to use the internet and Wi-Fi (I only use it as an Oscilloscope and for my RR-Track MTM RealTrax program). Getting it to work on the internet will be tough as the Browser is corrupted and I can not even download a new browser. None of these programs mentioned so far will run on my MacPro, my primary computer. Some day I'll have to get the PC emulator for my MAC but I am not yet driven to do that. 

Thank you for your comments none the less.

LDBennett


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Maybe your first step should be to buy a new computer!


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

My Christmas layout has RealTrax. I like the look of it. My next elevated track will be with it as well. My mainline is tubular track. Presently have an elevated loop with Fastrack and and the expansion that is about to happen to the mainline is going to transition to Fastrack as it will have a siding and I don't like the tubular track switches.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Lynn, You can make the tubular track pins reliable in the following way. Hold a track section with the pins pointing away from you. Bend the left rail where the pin is installed slightly to the left. Bend the center rail where the pin is installed to the right. The end of the pins should be offset about 1/2 to 1 pin diameter. Forget about what Lionel tells you to do. Their approach doesn't work. When you connect two sections of track together, the offset of the ends of the pins will cause the end of the pins and the inside of the rails to be burnished, and there will be contact pressure between the end of the pins and the inside of the rails. You can disassemble the track and put it back together without rebending the rails. I have been using this approach for about 5 years with good results.

I use tubular O-31 track because it is cheap and easy to cut. It is also reasonably quiet. Does it look like real track? No, but I am doing toy trains, not model railroading. I have bought 100+ 022 switches for about $15 each. Can't afford this number of Fastrack switches. I also like the fact that I can maximize the amount of track for a given area because the radius of O-31 is tight.


----------



## Blackout (Jul 23, 2013)

This is just my opinion, but I feel O31 is too tight. I would see if you could come up with a layout that has at minimum O42 curves. I know some scale diesels will only handle O42 and the long rolling stock hang over huge on O31.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I had a layout with O27, but I found that I couldn't run many of the nicer locomotives on it. I made the mistake of starting to collect O31 track, but after joining the modular club and seeing how nice it is to run on 72" and larger curves, I've redirected my thinking and I'm accumulating larger track.


----------



## Lynn D Bennett (Jul 27, 2013)

Blackout:

I appreciate your concern but my layout requires O-31 curves to get the double loop. I'll not give up the double loop for a better train look. This is really a toy train layout and not a model train layout. I have a model train layout in my HO Trolley layout. 

I want to run two trains at once virtually all the time so the loops have to fit inside of each other and the space for the turn is only 48 inches. You can barely get MTH RealTrack O-42 to turn on a 48 inch wide bench. When I get the FasTrack program I'll see if it will make this layout.

LDBennett


----------



## Lynn D Bennett (Jul 27, 2013)

eljefe:

Why buy a new computer when my MacPro is perfect for 99% of what I do with a computer. I would never convert to a Windows computer for everyday stuff as I have been a MAC user since the early 1980's and I am too old to change.   The little old Windows lap top allows me to have an Oscilloscope which I only recently used to make a PWM throttle and Micro-controller for the trolley layout. I can easily do without the rest of the application Windows offers. It does still have a CD/DVD player and as long as i can get the RR-Track on CD/DVD (which I can!) I'm good to go.

LDBennett


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Can you download things on the Mac, burn a CD or use a flash drive, and transfer them to the PC? That would be a way to get the track software over there without having to order CDs.

Another alternative is to reinstall the Windows computer and fix whatever configuration problem is plaguing it. Sounds like it has a registry error or virus.


----------



## Blackout (Jul 23, 2013)

Lynn D Bennett said:


> Blackout:
> 
> I appreciate your concern but my layout requires O-31 curves to get the double loop. I'll not give up the double loop for a better train look. This is really a toy train layout and not a model train layout. I have a model train layout in my HO Trolley layout.
> 
> ...


Understood. Just throwing it out there.

I have used the Lionel Fasttrack and like it for our Christmas tree layout. Gargraves 37" long flexible track is used on the attic layout. I like that because all I do is buy a box of track and run what ever curve or straight I need. Some of my curves are O92.5....  But, it does take a special technique to work with that track. Not good for your purpose. Just info for others that are reading your thread.


----------



## Lynn D Bennett (Jul 27, 2013)

eljefe:

Thanks for the info. It is just that I have no desire to fix it. Indeed I could do the CD thing or flash drive thing. But the CD/DVD order is placed. I am familiar with that software from the MTH version (I assume it works the same) and I can whip up the layout quickly on it whereas with a more complicated program I'll have to learn the software. At this point I don't think I'll need to investigate any other snap together track systems. Lionel is my last option. My fall back position is to take on a non-snap tack track system with flex track which will almost connect anything to anything.

I'm going to wait until it comes to consider any others.

LDBennett


----------



## Blackout (Jul 23, 2013)

If you are running 31" diameter curves, it's probably best to stick with the fixed radius tracks. It's been a while since I have layed track, and I just remembered that the tighter radius curves under 42" are quite tricky with the Gargraves flex track. It's all coming back as I get back into this hobby.  It's probably been 10 years since I lasted layed track. I am glad the Gargraves track is still popular and still in business. I have one Ross switch and that is awesome. My Gargraves switches are far from perfect. Some needed modifying, but those were the ones that first came out ten or more years ago. I would think they are much better now.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

> I am contemplating building a 7 ft x 9 ft O gage layout. I have designed it using the MTH Railware software using their RealTrax track. The question is:
> 
> Is there any reason I should NOT be using this track system?


A few reasons:

It's expensive
There are relaiability issues
Availability is limited



> The program does not in its basic form allow you to choose anyone else’s track system.


 That's to be expected as that software is offered by MTH. (Not MTM. I do not think Mary Tyler Moore was in the train business.  )



> Should I consider the Lionel equivalent or some other track system? If so, what program for layout supports other choices of track systems?


What are you expecting out of your track? Do you want a more realistic appearance or are you simply building a toy train layout? Are you budget constrained? Plastic roadbed or scale like track does look better but is going to be a more expensive endeavor especially if you need switches. Traditional O tube track is very inexpensive and you can add rubber ties to make it look more scale like.



> Some details are: a double loop with cross-overs for both directions and reversing tracks for both directions. There are only two single line spurs. There are ten switches. I intend to run a Lionel tin plate and some MTH modern trains, both freight and passenger. There is no intention of realism, just running trains, with little or no scenery or buildings.


Wow, that's a lot in a 7x9 space! With all those switches you will have a lot of capitol tied up in track if you go with something else other than tube track.



> Who on the internet offers discounts on large purchases? There is probably another couple of thousands of dollars in trains and DCS to buy after the track system is in and working.


eBay and the internet prices are the best but most hobby shops will offer you a discount on a large purchase. If you can attend a local swap meet you can get a deal on used track often found under the table, (literally).



> Was elimination of the DCS Remote Control System a good choice? If not why not?


If you plan on running mostly newer MTH products DCS is a good choice but it will not run newer Lionel Legacy. I guess the question to answer is does your layout require a remote control system at this point? Why not skip a control system and just use traditional transformer control?



> I am new to O gage but have a small HO trolley layout that is nearly done. The last O gage I had was when I was 12 years old and it was a Lionel. Some 60 years later nostalgia has taken over my judgment processes.


A lot has changed in 60 years. Things are definitely more technology dependent. But, it does not have to be that way. Most of us still run our trains the way the were run 50 years ago.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have to present an opposing opinion. I loved the trains as a kid, but when I discovered command/control and all the neat features and sounds, I was hooked again! I can't imagine running strictly conventional.


----------



## Blackout (Jul 23, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I have to present an opposing opinion. I loved the trains as a kid, but when I discovered command/control and all the neat features and sounds, I was hooked again! I can't imagine running strictly conventional.


Agree, I love the command control features.... Easier to wire as well. No blocks needed to run multiple trains.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I have to present an opposing opinion. I loved the trains as a kid, but when I discovered command/control and all the neat features and sounds, I was hooked again! I can't imagine running strictly conventional.


I agree.. I really enjoy the remote! Didn't think I would since I could make the PS2 run through its sounds with the throttle controls, but I do so love the "all" feature on the engines


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

However, I guess I should add I am really quite satisfied with tubular track, other than those switches. If I started over again, I would not have put in all those switches we did ...especially now since I have taken them all out!


----------



## Lynn D Bennett (Jul 27, 2013)

areizman:

So MTH (not MTM) track has been unreliable in the past? Does today's version suffer the same malady? Are today's switches also not reliable? This track is going down once and not taken up. How does that play into reliability and durability? As for availability the LIonel FasTrack shows backorder status on Lionel's site for most of it too. What's with that?

I understand that the software I got is specifically for MTH Ready-to-Run sets as that is what I bought for the Xmas tree and is where it came from. There was a note that I did not fully read while using it that implied an expansion was available but in reading it after this post it was for adding MTH products not FasTrack, as I thought it might have been.

What do I want out of my track? Easy to put down (and leave down). Be able to do my double loop layout in some form (I doubt tubular classic Lionel track is versatile enough???) This is a toy train layout not a model train layout…realism is not a factor at all. I have some of the MTH track that came with the Xmas set and it looks good to me especially if it is left down for eternity (the plan). Traditional tube track does not interest me as it is clunky, the electrical connections are sometimes poor and it sometimes does not stay together.

Yes, it is indeed a lot in a 7 x 9 foot space but that is all the room I have. My original concept was 4 x 8 but the track run was just too short. My design (see above attachment) gives good run length, two trains running constantly and separately, crossover between loops in both directions and reversing tracks in both directions. It is indeed compact but it is also interesting to run, I would think, yet can be turned on and left to its own devices, unattended forever. That is what I want in a layout. Circulating trains to me are great to watch. And I understand the track will be expensive but an oval without switches made of old Lionel track has no interest for me. I'll not do it if that is all there is to it.

Thanks for the heads up on the internet and ebay sources. I don't like ebay suppliers in general as the recourse is just not there if there is a problem. I have been using the internet for HO stuff. There are couple So Cal stores that are into O gage that I may approach for discount for a big order but I first have to determine if my choice of a track system is viable. At least one person here says MTH track systems have problems but I get the impression that is based on old info. Is the current MTH track system any better (including the switches?))

I already decided I want the full DCS instead of the Commander for a remote control experience after some comments made in this thread. I do no want to do the traditional transformer system. I want all the bells and whistles (literally) of the newest DCS control. At my age if I want it I get it because there might not be enough time left to do it again later.

I bought the Xmas set on a lark. After running it with DSC it impressed me enough to contemplate doing a bigger layout. At first I software designed a 4 x 8 then my current plan of 7 x 9. There was just not enough track length in a 4 x 8 layout. I understand it will be expensive. I'd order the track immediately and start, except for the comment here that MTH track system was unreliable. So I order the software to do my layout in FasTrack to see if it can even be done. I know it can be done in RealTrax. If neither of those, it probably can be done in flex track even though I really don't want to do a track building task. I'm too old to be crawling all over a bench top installing flex track.

Thank you for your comments. If you think any of my responses is off base please tell me. This is a big investment and I do not want to make a mistake. I am excited about the layout I came up with and really want to do it. Do look at the attachment in a previous response by me. It shows a lot of track length, lots of switch action and the ability to let it run two trains independently on its own. That is exactly my idea of toy train layout nirvana.

LDBennett


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

LD, you sound really sold on the whole MTH product line and MTH makes some good stuff so you should stick with it if that is your preference.

If you are looking for an easy to setup and take down track system I prefer Lionel FasTrack over MTH if only because It's easier to find and I have heard there have been connection issues with MTH track. I recently downloaded the trial version of Anyrail and that will allow you to design with your choice of track.
As you can tell by my posts I'm a fan of O tubular track over the plastic track systems because of it's fractional cost and it's readily cut and modified to fit your layout. 

As for control systems DCS does support the older Lionel TMCC system so if you go with that you will be able to control most types of trains. MTH does offer a smart-phone app for DCS so that could be a nice complimentary feature.

Good Luck, come back and post your construction photos. We would love to see them.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, DCS will support TMCC locomotives from their remote, but only if you buy a Lionel TMCC command base and add it to the configuration. Also, there are operations you can't do with the DCC remote as it lacks the emulation of the SET button on the TMCC or Legacy remote.

If I were doing this with the choice between RealTrax and Fastrack, I'd have to go with Fastrack, and I did.  While I don't doubt that RealTrax can be made reasonably reliable, IMO the difference in the reliability of the switches is huge, the Fastrack switches work very well, and the MTH switches are not nearly as reliable. YMMV


----------



## Lynn D Bennett (Jul 27, 2013)

*The results of the inquiry!!*

OK, I did my homework. The RR-Track program came in the mail and I spent most of the day trying to make my layout using FasTrack as I did with the MTH track system previously. Let me tell you it was not easy with the MTH RealTrax but the FasTrack was an order of magnitude harder. The problem for both is a confined area, a lot of track, and lots of switching.

The results for the FasTrack were as I feared. The missing O-42 curves, missing 0-31 switches, and a funky fitter track for the O-72 switches of the FasTrack system made getting it all into the space seem impossible. In fact, it was impossible. I got the track to all hook up but I could not get it inside the allotted 9 x 7 foot area. It took an area 9.5 x 7 ft. That extra 0.5 foot means it will not fit the area in my house where it has to go.

An unexpected result was the cost of the track system. Both the RR-Track Lite program for the MTH RealTrax and the RR-Track for Lionel's FasTrack make a list of track components needed to do the layouts. In both cases the list includes pricing. The FasTrack was 35% more expensive than the MTH RealTrax.

When I started this thread I had some preconceived ideas for the contemplated layout. Several here have convinced me to change my mind on the DCS controller. I'll go for the full DCS rather than the abbreviated DCS Commander. But regardless that many suggest more realistic track, I have not changed my mine on choosing plastic roadbed track systems. This is a toy train layout, not a Model Railroad. Realism is not on the table for me. Several raised the issue of poor performance in the past of the RealTrax track system but others pointed out that the latest version is as good as any other plastic track currently on the market place and any problems with the switches is easily overcome especially if a person only runs new trains (my plan). It seems there have been three version of the RealTrax track and the current one is more than good enough unlike the earlier versions. I'll NOT be buying any used track to avoid getting the older versions.

I have decided to go with the MTH RealTrax track system. In trying to do my layout using the program for FasTrack there were several questionable connections that I think I fixed by trial and error but I was left with the fear that I would not be able to get the actual track to connect as planed. Then there is the 35% premium for the FasTrack and the excessive area FasTrax would take for which I really don't have room.

I thank all that commented on my thread. I learned a lot, did some research, and made several decisions. If those decisions turn out to be bad then it was not because I did not do my homework.

Now to find a source that will discount the purchase. Since the track is so expensive, I think it wise to see if I can save some of that money.

LDBennett


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Your comments about cost are one of the primary reasons I use old tubular track. I have a theory that says that what you spend on track and switches you cannot spend on trains. I like trains and I build toy train layouts.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have to say, you're approaching it in the right fashion. I may not agree with the conclusions, but you're going in with your eyes open. 

There are a number of places that have discounts on train stuff, www.modeltrainstuff.com, www.wholesaletrains.com, and www.legacystation.com come to mind as some places to check.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Lynn D Bennett said:


> OK, I did my homework. The RR-Track program came in the mail ...


What's your opinion of the RR-Track software? I've checked out the site before but you're the first person I know of who's used it. How user friendly is it? Does it offer lots of track styles and scales?


----------



## Lynn D Bennett (Jul 27, 2013)

eljefe:

I have both the Ready-to-Run MTH version and the version that covers the Lionel FasTrack. Of the two the MTH version is obviously the older, less featured version and probably needs and update which I did not opt for. The track layout works the same in both versions and is self explanatory. You select the track section you want from a pull down menu to add and drop it where you want it on the desired sized benchwork. You can move it around, pick it back up, and place it somewhere else. If all is right it will connect and lock to the rest of the track. If not then it will raise a error box and tell you how far off it is from connection. If all track connects the entire layout is locked together and can be selected as one entity if desired. You can pIck up several section at a time and move them but you have to move them a distance from where they came from first. Then move them back in order to make even small adjustment to their position in the layout. A single click gets you one track section and a double click gets you all the pieces connected to that one piece. You can select several pieces one at a time with a shift-click and move them in a block of track. A move is done by one click, wait a second or two and click again. The track is now able to be moved as long as you hold the click on (drag and drop). You can move the arrow over any piece of track and you get temporary text box as to what that piece of track is. You also can open a bill of materials list that tells you exactly what is in the layout including the pricing. For example mine showed 105 pieces of ReaTrax at about $1000 with each line item delineated. Both the list and the layout can be printed out.

I think it is easy to use. My layout is complex for a Toy Train layout in a very small area with lots of track and 10 switches. I got it all connected but had to use tons of small track sections by trial and error, especially for the FasTrack version of the same layout. I tried a MAC computer layout software by someone else a couple years back and it was not nearly as easy to use and I gave up on it. I think it was free in a simplified version. I would not recommend it.

The RR-Track software has layer's choices that allow scenery, wiring, bench work but I did not try those features at all.

Now for the cons:

If you double click you may just get the whole layout selected unless you pause in between the two clicks. The feature that requires minimum moves is frustrating unless you move the selected track well away from where it came and pick it up again to move it where you want it. Tiny adjustments require this double pickup and move approach. I don't understand the reason why it has to be this way but it does. There is an option that lays text on the tract sections to tell you what each is (by part of the part number) but it puts some of it behind the track so as to obscure it. You can print either the layout or the layout with the text on the track sections. That's about the only cons I cam up with but I only used it for the track layout and the list.

In all I like this program, especially for sectional track. I have not tried it on any flex track, if it will even do that kind of a layout. It offers several gauges as well including HO, O, S and more.

Hope that helps.

LDBennett


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks--I think you answered my main question about their product. I've been confused by all the bundle packages where they have different prices to buy certain gauges with various types of track. It looks like it would cost a fortune to buy say O, HO, and N. You can get all this and more for less money with other programs.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's what turned me off from RR-Track, it looked really expensive for what you get.


----------

